# How soon after kidding can a doe be bred.



## ChksontheRun

We have 3 does 4 kids between them (2 singles and one set of twins) ranging in age from 2-4 weeks old and one buck.  We have 2 separate pens.  For the first 2 weeks after kidding, girls and babies were separated from buck and dogs.  Last week, we started putting them together again in order to use the smaller pen for the babies 3 hours a day so we could milk the does with the older kids.

Today, Fritz was clearly snorting and trying to mount one of the girls.  She was not at all interested and kept him away effectively till we got him separated and put in the smaller pen by himself.

My question is, how soon after kidding can they be bred.  I thought they (mini nubians) went into season in late summer to early fall.  I still have so much to learn.

Could it be that Fritz just wants a little action even though the girls don't or do you think it is possible that one of the girls has gone into heat this soon?

Our plan was to band the bucklings and wean at 8 weeks and put them in with him but now we have had to move him into the pen by himself and boy is he sad.  He is out there crying and hasn't figured out that he actually has a house to get out of the weather.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

I am new 2, but I think and feel free to correct me, it's 4 months after the doe has dried off and I think your buck smells the blood/odor from the doe having the kids and it gets them excited.   I wouldn't let them get re-bred, I would imagine wear and tear on the goats body and time to recover, get her nutrients back. Have a problem free next pregnancy and kidding.   Someone on here can explain it better than me.


----------



## helmstead

Mini Nubians are year round breeders.  She's in season.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I have had them breed back within 4 to 6 weeks after kidding while kids still nursing.  they can and will come back into heat while still nursing, not all the time, but if you really don't want them bred back I wouldn't have the buck in there.


----------



## ChksontheRun

Thanks yall, separated the buck.  Now all is well.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

It is the Mini part that causes them to be year round breeders(because of the Nigerian or Pygmy heritage) It is suggested that your does be given at least 6 months if not a full year to recouperate from the last pregnancy... however, there are people who don't have problems with continual breeding... it really comes down to how _YOU_ feel about it. If I had been able to seperate my bucklings from the does early enough, I would have waited until this year for them to be re-bred. If your girls(that WERE mounted) do not go back into heat in 18-21 days, just make sure they get enough vitamins, minerals and hydration.


----------

